# Property rental in Madrid required



## Nabiky (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi all. Firstly apologies if I've posted this in the wrong place !

My husband and I are looking to rent a place in Madrid (preferably the northern part) for a month. We've looked at numerous sites and they all either offer short term holiday lets at ridiculous prices or a minimum of 1 year. Would anyone know of a place that does rental by the month please ? We're looking at 19th December 2010 - 19th January. 2 beds, furnished with cooker and bedding and around 900 euros.

Many thanks in advance for any help

Nabiky


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know the prices in Madrid, but to rent for a month is considered a holiday let. Long term rents usually require at least a one month deposit, rental upfront and the utility bill payments arranged. The only way that I think for you is to simply phone round agents, tell them what you want and see if they have anything or know of anyone who would be prepared to do a short rent?? Or to look through on line private advertising - maybe through a local to Madrid newspaper??

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Nabiky said:


> Hi all. Firstly apologies if I've posted this in the wrong place !
> 
> My husband and I are looking to rent a place in Madrid (preferably the northern part) for a month. We've looked at numerous sites and they all either offer short term holiday lets at ridiculous prices or a minimum of 1 year. Would anyone know of a place that does rental by the month please ? We're looking at 19th December 2010 - 19th January. 2 beds, furnished with cooker and bedding and around 900 euros.
> 
> ...


Normally I'd say find out about the town hall rental agreements, but for 1 month I don't know if they'd have anything. I put *short term rent Madrid* into Google and here are 2 of the examples it came up with
View Madrid Short term apartments for Rent One bedroom apartmentsSee available apartments in Madrid which match your criteria
Monthly Madrid apartment rentals - Rent apartments in Madrid by Month


----------



## webcrest (Sep 10, 2013)

Googling and you will find a bunch of online estate agents. everyone will be offering highest level of services, cheapest rates lolz. I could never estimate what means by highest level of services. there is huge difference between mine and company's highest level. 

anyway good luck if you can find a trustworthy person or agency for holiday rental. do not forget to share your experience with us after you find dream home.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Month long rents in Madrid are difficult - I've tried before when we had builders in, and in the end we ended up staying at the inlaws.

This lot do do monthly rentals, but they are all apartments in the centre of Madrid and not exactly cheap:

Alquiler por Meses en Madrid. Apartamentos Mensual.

Edit - just realised op is from 3 years ago!


----------

